

Ask HN: Good Sci-Fi involving CS/InfoTheory? - mkrecny

Recently been enjoying books by Vernor Vinge (ex CS prof at SDSU) and Charles Stross.
======
johnnyo
Have you read Cryptonomicon? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptonomicon>

~~~
pmr_
I was going to suggest Snow Crash but I'm really unsure after all. Cyberpunk
almost always requires you to adopt some kind of esoteric thinking, which is
not a bad thing per se but makes it harder to immerse yourself in the story if
you are looking for real science. Also Neuromancer.

------
SamReidHughes
Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality has some good CS-related moments.

------
polyfractal
Anathem by Neal Stephenson is tangentially related to Information Theory. More
abstract/concepual math and general philosophy than CS/InfoTheory.

An excellent novel, highly recommended.

------
steverb
Daemon & Freedom by Daniel Suarez
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Suarez>)

Rudy Rucker (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudy_Rucker>)

Cory Doctorow has some good stuff and most of it is available free from his
site (<http://craphound.com/>).

------
andrewcooke
some of the older greg egan stuff (he was a programmer). i can't remember any
titles, but a look at the summaries should make things clear (or his site -
<http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/>)

[edit: ok, so after looking there (ow my eyeballs!) permutation city is one i
remember, and there was also a collection of short stories...]

------
Rabidgremlin
The Vernor Vinge books are excellent...

------
rsaarelm
_His Master's Voice_ by Stanislaw Lem is about trying to decipher an alien
radio transmission, and focuses a lot on the mathematics and information
theory involved as far as I remember.

------
keefe
william gibson...

